# Waders



## Gary Sheets (Aug 2, 2008)

Which do you prefer, Neoprene, cordura etc.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

I do not like neoprene at all. It doesn't breath and it becomes a sweat trap. I stay more comfortable and warmer in a breathable pair with fleece pants or some sort of insulating pants.


----------



## cvan (Aug 11, 2008)

I was at Bass Pro yesterday and was looing at the pro line breathable waders.
A guy was there and he said he was going thru a pair a year. I told him I was going to be walking thru briars to get to the water. He was bying a pair of the red head xtreme waders back ups they were 50 dollars off, said they would hold up much better in rough country.
Does anybody have any experience with the pro line breathable and briars?
I would like to have them but don't want to waste money on something that won't hold up.
Pro line was comfortable and light easy to get into 
Xtreme waders a little stiff harder to get into and going to be hot.


----------



## Clark (Aug 10, 2008)

Look for the Lacrosse Alpha Swamp Fox breathable wader...very best breathable on the market. There are deals to be had on these. Lacrosse is selling big guy sizes a a discount right now...Going on my second year with them, and I've been very happy...You won't find a bad word about these waders....


----------



## Redgolden (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi !

As I hunt on sharp rocks along St-Laurent River in Eastern Quebec Province, I went through dozens of waders that never lasted very long... finally, I found some heavy duty waders that can stand hard terrain conditions. What's most interesting is that if you ever make a hole in them, you can repair them with... bicycle tube patches and glue !

Here is the link of the product with details
http://www.actoncanada.ca/products/index.php?/eng/completedata/13/


----------



## reagangray (Jan 6, 2009)

I wear LaCrosse brush tough extremes and love em. My hunting partner has Bass Pros good ones and they are horrible. He goes through 2 pair a season from crotch leaks. BPS is very, very good at returns so he always gets a new pair but its a real pain to do that over and over again. Mine are very tough, on their second season, and have no rips tears or leaks. I have been very happy with them and would gladly buy them again.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

I used to swear by the neoprene, but several years ago I switched over to the Cabela's Brush Busters and have been pleased with them. I have had my current pair for over 5 years now and they are going strong. I prefer them to neoprene because I can vary the amount of layers I wear beneath to fit the temperature. I am in North Texas, so I can't speak to hunting in the single digits, but I have hunted in them in the high teens and they have done fine. More importantly, in the moderate days they are much more pleasant with just a pair of jeans or BDU's under them than are a pair of neoprenes. And I put them through their paces in terms of packing in through buck brush, milo, whatever and there have been no holes or punctures. This year I am having to buy a replacement set of suspenders.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&parentType=index&indexId=cat20614&hasJS=true


----------

